# TV sharpening



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2015)

The culinary school here puts out a TV show called What's Cooking Hawaii. They invite various Chefs to give cooking demos. Asked me to give a sharpening demo. Was on for only 8 minutes so cannot cover much. Talked a little knife care & stones, quick demo of putting on a thinning bevel than moving to final bevel. Aired a couple days ago.


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2015)

Cmon man. We need a link!


----------



## Mrmnms (May 15, 2015)

Very cool Keith. I hope you have an opportunity to share it.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (May 15, 2015)

I hope a copy makes its way to youtube!


----------



## Zwiefel (May 15, 2015)

Good for you! Getting the word out there!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2015)

Found some episodes on Web (What's Cooking Hawaii) not the latest one. Don't know how to link if it comes up tech challanged


----------



## harlock0083 (May 15, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Found some episodes on Web (What's Cooking Hawaii) not the latest one. Don't know how to link if it comes up tech challanged



If this is the website: http://www.k5thehometeam.com/category/254506/whats-cooking-hawaii

Click on the cog wheel then click on </> for the link

http://www.k5thehometeam.com/catego...rt=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=11469158


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 15, 2015)

Yes that's the site K-Five Home Team. Only up to May 6 so maybe next week or two


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2015)

Nice, since I don't have a TV, that's a way to catch up with a few local shows - without all the clutter around them... Looking forward to seeing you there, Keith - now I know a TV star 

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2015)

If anyone is interested the May 13 Episode 12 is up on the K-5 site that Harlock posted, sorry don't now how to edit & transfer to this site.

As I said was only 8 minutes with questions asked & not much sharpening. Been teaching a lot of students freehand so Grant asked me to be on the show.


----------



## panda (May 22, 2015)

Hooray Keith!! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Castalia (May 22, 2015)

Enjoyed the video. Good job trying to bring the sharpening message to the masses. To be honest one of my favorite parts was the local TV ads; it was a trip down memory lane when we were in Honolulu for several years. 

A hui ho.:hula:


----------



## The Edge (May 22, 2015)

Great job!! It takes a while to change a culture in the way people think about sharpening their knives. People in my town, even so called "foodies" figure free machine sharpening is good enough for them. Any info we can get out there about taking care of their own knives, is "DAMN" good. Thank you for that, and I mean that personally.


----------



## labor of love (May 22, 2015)

Great job Keith. Its damn near impossible to teach a crash course on technique in only a few minutes on live television. I applaud your efforts.


----------



## Lizzardborn (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the tip sharpening tip - that is the most suitable I have seen so far for me. Will try it right away.

The presenter talked too much for me, though. You invited expert in the studio - let him do the talking ...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 23, 2015)

Thanks guys . The tip sharpening I slightly tork the handle make sure the tip is contacting the stone. Yes nothing was pre planned I just walked on and responded to Grants questions. Ran out of time for putting on final bevel & burr removal technique.


----------



## Duckfat (May 23, 2015)

Congrats Keith. Does any one have a direct link? I looked but I'm not seeing that clip or episodes by date.

Dave


----------



## labor of love (May 23, 2015)

Duckfat said:


> Congrats Keith. Does any one have a direct link? I looked but I'm not seeing that clip or episodes by date.
> 
> Dave



this is the episode http://www.k5thehometeam.com/category/194391/video-landing-page?clipId=11519795&autostart=true


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 24, 2015)

Nice Job Keith!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2015)

Yeah excellent job indeed Keith!


----------



## Bill13 (May 27, 2015)

Enjoyed the show, thanks LoL for posting the direct link.

Nice watch Keith!


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2015)

Good job Keith! Wish the host had just let you roll with it a bit more, but overall good info in a short period of time.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 1, 2015)

Very good. Extremely difficult to cover this subject in a short time, and most of the audience will not be very clued up either, so I thought the presenter did a good job as well as Keith. 

Thanks for posting the link up - I was never going to see TV from Hawaii otherwise!


----------

